# My wife's new venture



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

My wife is now a consultant for a christian based company that sells a variety of different things for women called Thirty One. The website is http://www.mythirtyone.com/shannonrubio. If you are looking for an easy an affordable way to buy the women in your life a gift, check out this site. They offer all sorts of items that can be monogrammed if you wish. Thanks in advance to all that visit the site.


----------

